# Raspy voice



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Anybody with hashi's experience a raspy voice? Mine started a couple of months ago.*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Might be time for some antibodies tests and possible ultrasound.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Thanks for your response Lovlkn.. you always try to help. Can you explain why those tests should be done? I need the whole story.  *


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

To see if it's cancer.

High TPO antibodies and Thyroglobulin antibodies present you will need to insist on an ultrasound,

You're not getting sick are you?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Not getting sick, in fact, I feel better now than I have in years! Westhroid has been a real life-saver. Thyroid issues run in our family and a niece and a nephew both had thyroid cancer when they were in their 20's.*


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I'm leaning towards Barrett's esophagus right now, due to also having heartburn. Daugher-in-law has Barrett's esophagus and she has the same symptoms. Asked her about it a day or so ago. In that case, it's under my control! I can fix it!*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So are you going to pursue the antibodies testing?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I'm going to try something at home here with my diet first and see if anything changes. My next appt with my endoc isn't til the first part of Feb and we'll be in Pensacola Beach all of January. I'll see what happens with my diet adjustment.*


----------

